# Dehydrating frozen bananas?



## basilico (Dec 30, 2010)

If we have a banana or two that hasn't been eaten and is getting too spotted, I peel it and add it to a bag in my freezer. I have a full bag now and was wondering if I would be able to dehydrate them or has that time passed now that they have been frozen? I'd rather have the chips than have to make a bunch of banana baked goods if I have the option.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know that you'd get the best product. I use "peak yellow" bananas for dehydrating. I don't treat to prevent browning, and overripe bananas do tend to brown more. It may also be hard to thaw enough to slice them evenly.

What about using them in smoothies, or smashing some for PB&B sandwiches?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

How about fruit leather from them ? They are really good mixed with strawberries or other fruits. I have not tried just plain banana fruit leather.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think so....The texture has been completely changed when frozen and defrosted.
They are either ice cream, PBJ & nana,smoothie - shake,cake, pie, or banana bread ingredients , now. 
But, if you brave enough to try it..please post back......I have a freezer full of 'em.


----------



## basilico (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks! I figured they might be too mushy and brown. Looks like we're getting some banana muffins today. I'm not sure if I'll try dehydrating anyway or not but if I do, I'll post about it. Thanks again!


----------

